# Sticky Chute No More



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Most of the white stuff we get in these parts is pretty dry but I noted on a prior snow blowing excursion that the chute control on the Husky was getting kinda stiff. Investigation revealed that a significant layer of ice was forming between the chute base and chute's collar. I reckoned that the beast was propelling the snow out the chute so fast that it was getting the base of the chute red hot, which was condensing some of this supersonic snow stream into ice. :biggrin: And if ya believe that...


All BS aside, and just for sh_ts and giggles, I picked up a can of "Snow & Ice" at the local Crappy T and gave the chute base a good soaking prior to the most recent snow blowing exercise. The stuff is made by by Dupont and my snake oil alarm was blaring away because the product is formulated with Teflon. Yep, the same Teflon that Dupont claimed was not designed to lubricate mechanical components when Slick 50 was on the carpet way back when. Well... it worked! :icon_wow2: I can't confirm that the so-called Teflon advertised as being a part of this product was the remedy, but, whatever was in it, prevented ice accumulation around the base of the chute during the hour plus I spent digging through the piles the other day. And it was cold - really cold. Veggie sprays and the like, while cost effective, are ineffective at these temperatures - they become like glue. WD-40 might work too but that experiment will have to wait. I think I paid $7 for the can and there's lots left. No miracles here but I do appreciate products that do what they claim they can do.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info SnowH8ter, I have never used that product. I've been using Fluid Film and it works pretty well also. Most likely you will have the reapply the application but you'll figure that out. Best of luck.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Thanks for the info SnowH8ter, I have never used that product. I've been using Fluid Film and it works pretty well also. Most likely you will have the reapply the application but you'll figure that out. Best of luck.



I pondered the Fluid Film but it was twice the price ($16) of the Snow & Ice! :icon_wow2:


----------



## sphenicie (Feb 7, 2019)

This is a great idea, but...….

To save a few bucks, go to the dollar store and pick up a couple cans of furniture polish. 


Yes, you will have to recoat, but at a dollar a can, recoats dont really hurt too bad. I do the augers, impeller, and inside/outside of the shoot.


----------



## AKAMick (Jan 24, 2019)

sphenicie said:


> This is a great idea, but...….
> 
> To save a few bucks, go to the dollar store and pick up a couple cans of furniture polish.
> 
> ...


 I do the furniture polish routine also from the $ store, however on my last trip there, my $ store had a shelf full of Rustoleum NeverWet product, two cans in each package, a base coat then a final coat, for 1$, thought if it's a dollar i will try it, bought 6 packages, now does this stuff work?, for it to end up in a $ store clearance it might not be that good, but for 1$ i will give it a shot. Anyone have any success with this stuff? no snow expected.


----------



## plowed in (Jan 18, 2019)

SnowH8ter said:


> Most of the white stuff we get in these parts is pretty dry but I noted on a prior snow blowing excursion that the chute control on the Husky was getting kinda stiff. Investigation revealed that a *significant layer of ice was forming between the chute base and chute's collar*. I reckoned that the beast was propelling the snow out the chute so fast that it was getting the base of the chute red hot, which was condensing some of this supersonic snow stream into ice. :biggrin: And if ya believe that...
> 
> 
> All BS aside, and just for sh_ts and giggles, I picked up a can of "Snow & Ice" ... Yep, the *same Teflon that Dupont* claimed was not designed to lubricate mechanical components when Slick 50 was on the carpet way back when. Well... it worked! :icon_wow2: ... And it *was cold - really cold*. *Veggie sprays and the like, while cost effective, are ineffective at these temperatures - they become like glue.* WD-40 might work too but that experiment will have to wait. I think I paid $7 for the can and there's lots left. No miracles here but I do appreciate products that do what they claim they can do.


Had the same experience 3 years ago, but the stuff I had on hand was considerably more expensive. It was -30, after 9pm and something North of 18" snow in driveway. Only thing on hand was a Dupont branded product at something like $20/OUNCE ! When times are tough you use what you have, right?
Good news is I haven't had a problem since. Good to know there is a *significantly* _more affordable_ alternative for the next time(and there will be a Next time.)


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

AKAMick said:


> I do the furniture polish routine also from the $ store, however on my last trip there, my $ store had a shelf full of Rustoleum NeverWet product, two cans in each package, a base coat then a final coat, for 1$, thought if it's a dollar i will try it, bought 6 packages, now does this stuff work?, for it to end up in a $ store clearance it might not be that good, but for 1$ i will give it a shot. Anyone have any success with this stuff? no snow expected.



Never used the stuff but seen it around some time ago. If I recall it's a silicone based water repellent for apparel/fabrics. Something like Scotch Guard. Product reportedly contains acetone so I'd be reluctant to be using it around plastics and elastomeric stuff.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Thanks for the info SnowH8ter, I have never used that product. I've been using Fluid Film and it works pretty well also. Most likely you will have the reapply the application but you'll figure that out. Best of luck.



Confirmed! Stuff should be reapplied after a snow blow'n event. 2nd go wasn't too bad - chute was still relatively easy to operate, but the ice was starting to stick to the chute base after about an hour.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What Dollar store did you go to, we have several and I'd like to see if ours has it.



AKAMick said:


> I do the furniture polish routine also from the $ store, however on my last trip there, my $ store had a shelf full of Rustoleum NeverWet product, two cans in each package, a base coat then a final coat, for 1$, thought if it's a dollar i will try it, bought 6 packages, now does this stuff work?, for it to end up in a $ store clearance it might not be that good, but for 1$ i will give it a shot. Anyone have any success with this stuff? no snow expected.


----------

